# Car color change in profile



## JollyJames (Jul 18, 2017)

How can I change the car color in my profile. When I first started. A window popped up asked for color of vehicle. While thumbing through colors trying to find the closest one. Yellow was accidently picked. My car is not yellow. Only thing I have been able to do (as of this posting) is make a note in my driver profile for customers to see and let them know what color my car is.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Write support

Maybe try rumored live human line then tells us how that went

And maybe just maybe its easier to paint the thing yellow %)


----------



## JollyJames (Jul 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, my version (current and up to date for my area) does not have that feature.


But I will try the links when I have the time after work. Thanks for the reply.

This is the only vehicle options I have.
(License Plate # purposely marked out)


----------

